# Pasadena,Alhambra TDF.where 2 watch



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

Going to my inlaws in South Pasadena and they don't have OLN or digital cable box. Will have to shell out 25 bucks and go pick up a box, then pay for the upgrade. 
Or, you could give me the heads up if you have seen any pubs, clubs or taverns in the area that have happened to have been showing the tour. The area includes...
South Pasadena,Pasadena,Alhambra,El Sereno,Arcadia. 
Thanks for the help!


----------



## mickey-mac (Sep 2, 2000)

*Try Lucky Baldwin's*



Hooben said:


> Going to my inlaws in South Pasadena and they don't have OLN or digital cable box. Will have to shell out 25 bucks and go pick up a box, then pay for the upgrade.
> Or, you could give me the heads up if you have seen any pubs, clubs or taverns in the area that have happened to have been showing the tour. The area includes...
> South Pasadena,Pasadena,Alhambra,El Sereno,Arcadia.
> Thanks for the help!


If you're planning to watch the afternoon or evening replay, you should be able to get them to put OLN on at Lucky Baldwin's in Pasadena. They're definitely euro-oriented in sport and beer. There's almost always a football (round) match on the TV and cycling when it's available. On top of that you'll find probably the best selection of Belgian ales on tap anywhere in the states and a mean plate of curry chicken. http://www.luckybaldwins.com/


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

mickey mack!
Thanks so much for the information, I rode an incredible ride today.
I was the one with the road bike review jersey...
Started in Arroyo Pkwy and up to the rose bowl, then took the hills to 
Chevy Chase. What beautiful scenery and great climbs with exciting
descents. Wound up with 40 + miles.
I have today to do nothing, so I'll be sure to pay the Lucky 
Baldwins a visit!


----------



## ispoke (Feb 28, 2005)

*TdF at Yard House*

Tonight we gave the Yard House in Pasadena a try. Sat at the bar and asked the tender to switch to OLN. Pretty good view of the screen, although once again we were without sound. He said that they aren't allowed to play the sound even for Lakers games. Couldn't get the closed caption either. Anyway, it was a decent venue, 175 beers on tap, full menu, and we watched Hincapie cross the finish line first...

Apparently the Yard House in Long Beach has over 200 beers on tap.


----------

